# Review/ BIG THANKS to Jerry Niebur from High Def Mobile Audio



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

I wanted to spend a few moments this morning to send a huge THANKS to Jerry Niebur (Niebur3) from High Def Mobile Audio. This is not an equipment review, however I will give my 2 cents on what I heard, but more-so just a huge props to a great guy that I was able to meet through a mutual friend Kyle (KIZZ).
For the record, my level of audio knowledge is pretty basic and I have been out of the mobile audio game for roughly 15 years. I do however know what sounds good (to me) which brought me to this forum, and I have been learning a ton from all you great members...what a great forum you guys have here!!! Kyle (KIZZ) messaged me after I made an elementary post pertaining to my wants/needs for my Dodge Ram 2500. He quickly referred me to Jerry Niebur. Jerry was kind enough to welcome me into his home last night to demo a few component sets and amps in his really cool demo room. Jerry has a serious setup guys! He sat me down on what I will refer to as "The CHAIR" lol to take a listen. We ran all components through an ARC KS300.4 for this is most likely the amp I will be purchasing from Jerry to run my front stage. Now Kyle (KIZZ) being the funny guy that he is told me not to listen to a certain brand (the most expensive) due to him knowing my limited budget; but Jerry sat me down to demo four component sets and did not mention price. His words were "listen to these four sets and tell me what you like the best" plain and simple. "Then we'll go from there" I listened to the ARC 6.2's, FASS (don't know model, sorry guys), Hybrid Clarus, and Dynaudio System 242's. After listening to all four, I remember turning around in the CHAIR and asking Jerry if this is when he tells me I have expensive taste...we both had a good laugh because Jerry confirmed that I DID have expensive taste. Here comes the OPINION part and I do not expect anyone to adopt my OPINIONS over their own...this is just my view. The Dynaudio's were simply AMAZING!!!! The imagery was off the charts with those speakers. All four sets sounded very very good and picking my second choice was a bit difficult, but after a few different types of music I was able to pick my second place (which was important because I fell in love with a very expensive set of components that I believe are out of my price range) With that being said, I loved the ARCs! My third choice was the FASS, and coming in 4th place was the Hybrid Clarus.....Is this where certain members here get huffy and puffy? lol We listened to a few more types of music and my opinions were confirmed. The whole time Jerry kept his opinions on the down low and he emphasized how my opinions are what mattered and people have very different tastes on what truely sounds good...it was refreshing for me as a customer and there was never any form of pressure, or him steering me a certain way. Thanks Jerry! He drove the nail home when he brought me to his demo car which is sporting the Dynaudios in a 3 way config. His car sounds amazing to say the least...truely amazing! After that, we discussed my vehicle and some installation options and we were on the same page from the get go. I told Jerry my thoughts, opinions and budget for the entire system with him doing the install and he said he will email me a couple equipments options and their relative price too. I don't know if the dynaudios will be an option due to budget, but if they are not...the ARCs make a great sounding speaker set and I will be a happy guy. Sorry for being a little long-winded, but I thought it was necessary to give Jerry a huge shout out for being such a nice guy, helping me in more ways than one, selling awesome products, talking muscle cars, and sincerely putting my best interests first....Thanks Jerry, I look forward to getting this plan in motion. And thanks Kyle for for helping me along the way as well. Guys, you can't go wrong with these members!
I'm out!
-Rocky


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeeeeah buuuuddy! Im glad someone else got to experience what a great business he is running and what a great guy he is! Im sure jerry will make you happy....that's what she said lol


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

Update...
Big PROPS to Jerry!
He installed some equipment into my truck this past weekend, and the results are fantastic!
Running off my DEH-80PRS,
He installed the Dynaudio 242 system in factory locations up front
Powered by an ARC Audio KS300.4
Also installed my sub bass (stuff I had already)
Sound deadening in doors,
Some dress up features on my center console (love it!)
And tuned the system for me.
It sounds great and I could not be happier with the results...it exceeded my expectations to say the least.
I kept reading reviews on how the dynaudio's were very laid back speakers and they are to a point....but they will get loud! I read a review from a member here on diyma that pretty much sums it up in my opinion..."Dyns will do what ever you ask them to do" 
Again, very happy with the results and customer service from Jerry. The guy knows his stuff and is a pleasure to work with...
Thanks Jerry!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Now where are the pics? 

Kelvin


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Now where are the pics?
> 
> Kelvin


I just snapped some pics of Jerrys setup (not sure if thats what you're asking for) but I think I have to host them before I can post them. With this crappy cell phone I'm not sure I can even transfer the pictures but I'll try.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> I just snapped some pics of Jerrys setup (not sure if thats what you're asking for) but I think I have to host them before I can post them. With this crappy cell phone I'm not sure I can even transfer the pictures but I'll try.


I use imageshack to upload my pics  

Kelvin 

Edit: Jerry's setup and the OP (Rocky) setup


----------

